# Verfügbare Alternative zu Selbstaufbau / 20 / Gates Riemenantrieb / Scheibenbremse / SS oder Nabensc



## kukuk3000 (31. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Im nächsen Frühling bekommt der Sohn das Isla cnoc 16 von der Tochter und sie braucht was neues
Am liebsten wäre es mir ja was selber aufzubauen aber der Aufwand beim Kinderbike ist mir zu gross nur komme ich so nicht an die wunschkonfiguration ran.
Also gesucht wird ein 20er Kinderbike ohne Federgabel am liebsten mit Scheibenbremsen, Schaltung am liebsten zuerst SS und dann nachrüsten mit einer Schaltung da aber ein Gates Riemenantrieb ebenfalls auf der Wunschliste steht denke ich der Kompromis hier wäre eine Nabenschaltung
Also eine Mischung aus einem early rider belter 16 http://earlyrider.com/products/belter-16 und einem Supurb BO20 http://www.supurb.de/Supurb-BO20-Kinder-Mountainbike und wegen der Nabenschaltung verlinke ich hier mal die homepage von Velotraum siehe dort unter Punkt "Kettenschaltung oder Nabenschaltung am Kinderrad?"  http://velotraum.de/modelle/velotraum-kinderraeder-k-1-und-k-2

Ich verlinke jetzt hier noch ein paar sachen die ich in den letzten Stunden gefunden habe
Kona SHRED 20 http://www.konaworld.com/shred_20.cfm   Negativ Gewicht / Federgabel
GT Zaskar 20   http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa_en/2013/bikes/kids/zaskar-20  leider ein 2013 Modell aber sonst sehr passend 
Berichte über selbstaufgebaute "alte" Poison 20er aktuell gibts aber das 20er beim "neuen" Poison nur noch als komplett Rad http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/...es/Hardtail-kleine-Groessen/Ethanol.html?&d=1
Da ich aus der Schweiz komme noch das MTB Cycletech Moskito  http://www.mtbcycletech.com/core/sh...UzREc=&parmz=da31745e4f2b23cc1eba3408a90aa847
Dann natürlich die hoch gehandelten Isla Ersatzräder Orbea 20 hier mal die Team Ausführung http://www.orbea.com/ch-de/fahrrader/mx-20-team/  und das Kania Twenty hier mal die small variante verlinkt http://kaniabikes.eu/twentysmall.php 

So und nun stehe ich da und denke mir ..... ich warte noch und werde dann in ermangelung des gewünschten Rades am Ende doch wohl einfach ein Kania oder das Cycletech bestellen.
Und jetzt kommt ihr, kennt ihr allenfalls noch etwas was ich bis jetzt noch nicht entdeckt habe und für mich interessant sein könnte.


----------



## Roelof (31. August 2014)

Den riemenantrieb wirst du schwer realisieren können, keines der genannten oder mir bekanntes kinderrad hat geschraubte ausfallenden oder sattel-/kettenstreben. 

Die Nabenschaltung ist zwar schön wartungsarm, aber leider auch verhältnismäßig schwer. 

Ich hab noch einen Ethanol übrig. Disc only, gecleant und war nur teilweise aufgebaut. Schreib mir eine pm wenn du details haben magst, ev. kann ich auch bei der teilewahl oder aufbau weiterhelfen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baben (31. August 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ethanol-Kids...t_Radsport_Fahrräder&var=&hash=item20e838f288


----------



## Diman (1. September 2014)

Early Rider 20" Belter auf Eurobike, soll ab Sommer lieferbar sein.


----------



## kukuk3000 (1. September 2014)

Early Rider scheint meinen Geschmack sehr gut zu treffen (abgesehen von der Federgabel)
Die Scheibenbremse ist kein muss ich habe mir nur gedacht da ich mein sorglos stadt / ich fahr zur arbeit Rad auch auf die wartungsfreundlicheren Scheibenbremsen umgestelt habe, warum dann nicht auch fürs kinderrad. 
Heute auf dem Weg ins Büro ist mir dann aber wieder bewusst geworden das ich da ja Bremsgriffe mit einstelbarer Hebelweite bräuchte sprich es wird teurer so nen 0815 Shimano Deore Griff ist nichts für Kinderhände.

Das der Gates Antrieb nicht bei den Kinderrädern verbreiteter ist finde ich sehr schade.

Da der Junior eben seit dem letzten Freitag vom Laufrad nun aufs Rad seiner Schwester gewechselt hat bzw es gnädigerweise mitbenutzen darf, wird es wohl nichts werden mit dem auf den Sommer warten.

Allenfalls setze ich doch eher auf den Selbstaufbau mit eurer Hilfe und versuche so wenigstens die Nabenschaltung zu realisieren ob mit oder ohne Scheibenbremse sei dahingestellt aber womit ich liebäugle wisst ihr ja

@Roelof ich werde dich noch Anschreiben du scheinst ähnliche Ideen gehabt zu haben wie ich
@Diman Danke für das Bild und die Informationen fast perfekt, weisst du allenfalls noch was da für ne Schaltung verbaut war oder SS?

Also für mich heisst es jetzt mal, schlau machen betreffend Scheibenbremsen geeignet für Kinderhände und Nabenschaltung im 20ger Laufrad


----------



## Roelof (1. September 2014)

Ich glaub an der kettenstrebe einen schaltzug erkennen zu können. Nabenschaltung.

Ich kann dir Formula Bremshebel ans Herz legen. Die Griffe lassen sich kindgerecht zum Lenker bringen. Rx ist günstiger, r1 leichter. Ich nutze 140mm scheiben vorne und hinten.


----------



## kukuk3000 (5. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen habe in der Zwischenzeit mal etwas weiter das www durchsucht.
Wegen scheibenbremsen wären da nicht mechanische avid bb5/7 am geeignetsten da diese dann mit v-brave Bremshebeln kombiniert werden können. Und es bei v-brave Bremshebeln doch erheblich einfacher ist kindergerechte Modelle zu finden.
Aber ganz allgemein ist es schwierig Informationen zu scheibenbremsen zu finden

Gut gehen wir davon aus ich nehme einen 20 zoll Rahmen welche starrgabel würdet ihr mir empfehlen, gibt es da eine art Standard Gabel für 20zoll Kinderräder mit scheibenbremsaufnahme oder gibt es einen bestimmten liegerad Hersteller den ihr mir empfehlen würdet der entsprechende Gabeln herstellt.

Und ich denke für einen laufradsatz mit nebenschaltend werde ich auch am besten bei einem liegerad Shop fündig, kann da jemand allenfalls eine Empfehlung abgeben

Und das letzte grössere selbst Aufbau Problem stellt für mich noch die Kurbel dar. Gibt es da was passendes direktkäufliches oder führt kein weg am kürzen / kürzen lassen vorbei

Was ich noch machen werde bei earlyrider mich er mich direkt nach der Markteinführung von ihrem 20 zoll Modell erkunden, da das doch alles etwas einfacher machen würde aber auch etwas langweiliger für den Papa


----------



## KIV (5. September 2014)

der Papa könnte seine Langeweile schon mal damit bekämpfen, die Suchfunktion in diesem Forum ausgiebig zu nutzen. Dann beantworten sich einige Fragen schon von ganz allein... 
Es gibt zum Beispiel einen Kurbel-Empfehlungsfred usw.
Ne geeignete Scheibenbremse wurde doch oben schon empfohlen.
Was meinst Du eigentlich mit "V-Brake-Hebel für Scheibenbremse"..? Also keine Hydraulik??? Was spricht dann noch gegen V-Brakes? Unsere Avids blockieren am 20"er so stark, dass mein Junior bei der ersten Ausfahrt über den Lenker geflogen ist.
Dann gibts auch ordentlich Auswahl an leichten und günstigen Alugabeln, zB Kubike oder kaniabikes.eu


----------



## trifi70 (6. September 2014)

Für einen Riemenantrieb muss der Rahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu öffnen sein. Im Prinzip tuts auch eine Konstruktion mit hochgelegter Kettenstrebe wie am Kokua LikeToBike 20. Monoschwinge wär auch denkbar, ist mir aber nichts im Kinderradsektor bekannt. Zur Einstellung der Riemenspannung müsste man dann ev. improvisieren. Eine eher teure Möglichkeit wäre ein nachrüstbares Exzenterlager z.B. von Trickstuff. Die unelegantere wäre eine Spannrolle.

Du wirst vermutlich alles in einem Rad nur als Custom-Lösung bekommen können, musst also Präferenzen setzen. Ich würde am ehesten auf die Scheibenbremsen verzichten und gute leichte V-Brakes anbauen.

KIV: ja, BB5/7 sind mechanisch. Sind nicht schlecht, aber bin auch der Meinung, dass die am Kinderrad überflüssig sind. Wenn dem Kind vermittelbar ist, dass Federgabel bei 20" technisch unsinnig ist, sollte das mit den Bremsen auch klappen. Der Riemen als Alleinstellungsmerkmal muss es dann halt rausreißen.


----------



## Diman (6. September 2014)

Liketobike mit Gates, darüber habe ich auch nachgedacht. 
20" Federgabel ist auch kein Problem RST M2





Und wenn man noch eine TRP Spyre SLC nimmt, dann hat man alles was braucht.


----------



## kukuk3000 (7. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
nach mehreren Stunden im Internet sollte wohl die Gabel kein Problem mehr sein bei den Trialern findet man das passende auch sonst habe ich das ein oder andere interessante gelesen
was ich haber nicht finden konnte war ne alfine 8 nabenschaltung in einem 20" laufradsatz und ja es muss eine alfine sein wegen der Scheibenbremse. Auch bei den Liegeradlern scheint das nicht so verbreitet zu sein
Dem Kind ist es eigentlich egal ob es eine Scheibenbremse oder V-Brakes bekommt, aber der Papa....
@Diman, danke für dem Hinweis auf die TRP Bremse. Nach einiger suche im Netzt würde ich aber dennoch auf eine Avid im vergleich zur TRP oder Shimano, sicher beides gute mechanische Scheibenbremsen, zurückgreifen wegen der in meinen Augen simpelsten Einstellung.

Kennt jemand von euch einen 20" LRS der Scheibenbrems tauglich ist und eine Nabenschaltung hat. Oder ich muss mich entscheiden Scheibenbremse+ herkömmliche Schaltung oder Nabenschaltung + V-Brake. Beide Varianten natürlich mit einer Kette aufgebaut da Riemenantrieb Rahmen nicht gefunden wurden, zumindestens bis jetzt.
Da stellt sich jetzt natürlich die Frage ob das selber aufbauen da überhaupt noch Sinn macht oder ob ich nicht lieber ein Stangenrad mit einem neuen Nabenhinterrad ausstatte. Wenn ich das machen würde wäre es noch praktisch wenn ich ab Stange eine SingelSpeed 20" Rad kaufen würde. Wenn ich wieder Zeit habe schaue ich mal im Netzt nach oder kennt direkt einen einen Hersteller der das im Angebot hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (7. September 2014)

mir fällt schon mal kein Kinderrad-Hersteller ein, der 20" mit Scheibenbremse "von der Stange" anbietet. Vielleicht gibts was von den Grossserien-Herstellern, zB Cannondale, Cube, Stevens oä..?
Die haben aber sicher keine Alfine-Nabe und häufig einige Schwächen in der Ausstattung.
Ich empfehle daher den Selbst-Aufbau.


----------



## Roelof (7. September 2014)

Du hast eine sehr spezielle Vorstellung vom Kinderrad im Kopf. Wenn du Glück hast, findest du sowas bei einem Hersteller. Ich denke das ist aber eher ein Thema für einen selbstaufbau. Bei Trailgabeln musst du aufpassen wegen der Einbauhöhe.

Die Nabenschaltung ist mMn leider zu schwer für die Zwerge, die Scheibenbremse mit Seilzug aufzubauen halte ich auch für unvorteilhaft. Das ist nicht Fleisch, nicht Fisch... 

Aber wenn du sonst keine Möglichkeit hast, meld dich gerne wegen Einspeichen bei mir.


----------



## Roelof (7. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> mir fällt schon mal kein Kinderrad-Hersteller ein, der 20" mit Scheibenbremse "von der Stange" anbietet. Vielleicht gibts was von den Grossserien-Herstellern, zB Cannondale, Cube, Stevens oä..?
> Die haben aber sicher keine Alfine-Nabe und häufig einige Schwächen in der Ausstattung.
> Ich empfehle daher den Selbst-Aufbau.


Haha. Da hab ich wieder mal zu lange getippt. ;-)


----------



## DianaD80 (8. September 2014)

Supurb hat das BO20 mit Scheibenbremsen, aber das hat natürlich eine Kettenschaltung...


----------



## Diman (8. September 2014)

Nimm doch einfach Early Rider, der hat doch alles was du brauchst. Oder BO20 *mit Stahlrahmen* dann kannst du den Rahmen problemlos auf Gates umbauen. Rahmenschloß rein fertig.


----------



## trifi70 (8. September 2014)

Muss es fertig sein? Alfine einspeichen is doch kein Hexenwerk?  Und bei dem Gewicht der Nabe ist es letztlich egal, wieviel Speichen Du verbaust. Komponentix bietet Alfine mit 20" IMHO als Custom-Aufbau an, aber vermutlich baut dir das auch jeder andere Einspeicher auf.

Beim Schaltgriff hast Du die Wahl zwischen Drehgriff und Trigger. Beide sind von den Bedienkräften nicht optimal für Kinderhände. Optimierungsmöglichkeiten gibt es außer reibungsmindernde Züge und sinnige Verlegung nicht. Die Schalt-Logik ist wie bei Inverse: mit "Zug" auf dem Schaltzug schaltet die Alfine in schwerere Gänge.

Um das Rad gewichtsmäßig auszubalancieren, macht ne Federgabel ev. dann doch Sinn. 

Der Kokua-Rahmen gefällt Dir für den Gates nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (8. September 2014)

Ich kenne nur den 16" Kokua-Rahmen. Die Gabel baut sehr niedrig, ne Federgabel passt da nicht so gut...
Btw: Ich bin ohnehin für Starrgabel und eigentlich auch für SingleSpeed am 20"er. 

PS: Kokua hat auch keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme, oder..?

PPS: Nimm den Poison-Rahmen aus der Bucht, da machste nix verkehrt.


----------



## Cyborg (9. September 2014)

Commencal hat für 2015 Meta HT 20 mit Scheibenbremsen und Federgabel, Gewicht ca. 10kg


----------



## Roelof (10. September 2014)

Das finde ich schon sehr schwer. Der Gerät ist schwerer als mein eigenes Hardtail...


----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2014)

DEIN HT? Falscher Maßstab! Sach ich jetz einfach ma so...


----------



## Roelof (10. September 2014)

Bin eh schon ruhig....


----------



## bernd e (11. September 2014)

Da ich vor dem gleichen Problem stehe, macht ruhig weiter, ich lese mit 
Ich komme an Commencal zwar rel. günstig ran, aber das Gewicht (wie Roelof schon schrieb) schreckt mich bei dem Listenpreis ab. Ich denke 9 kg sollte die absolute Grenze sein, eigentlich schau ich nach 8 kg +/-.
Was rel. leicht sein sollte von den Großen Hersteller ist Orbea mit dem MX20 Team. Ist aber nur ne Einschätzung, da kein Gewicht angegeben.

Mit den Scheibenbremsen am 20er habe ich auch schon überlegt (im Falle eines Aufbaus), da noch ausgediente Juicy 7 im Keller liegen. Jedoch bin ich inzwischen auf dem Trichter: Heb ich für die nächste Größe (24") auf und eine Avid Single Digit geht leicht, ist leicht und hat ne Weitenverstellung. Und was Papa vor Jahren verzögert hat, sollte Tochter mit ihren paar kg locker packen.
Jetzt wird es evtl. ein Rad von der Stange und wird getunt  Ein Poison mit 1,5 kg Rahmen ist sicher nicht leichter als ein Rahmen von Cube, Orbea, Kona oder oder, und somit egal welche Basis man(n) nimmt.


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2014)

Beim Rad von der Stange hast du halt immer das Problem, was machst du mit den getauschten Teilen?

Am meisten profitieren die Zwerge von einem leichten Laufradsatz. Je nach Bremsenart sind hier für 250-400 euro *richtig* leichte Komponenten drinnen, und da sprechen wir nicht mehr von 1400g, sonder 1000 bis 1200g. 
Ob der Vorbau und der Lenker jetzt 70g mehr od. weniger haben, ist eigentlich wurscht, wenn man nicht Gewichtswixerei betreiben mag. 

Zur Bremse bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Scheibe schon Sinn macht, weil die Bedienkräft viel niedriger sind. Nicht um den Hebel zu ziehen, sondern um wirklich zu bremsen. Kannst du dich noch erinnern, wie sich deine Hände mit V-Brakes nach einem 1000hm Trail bergab angefühlt haben?? Vergleich das mal mit Scheibenbremsen... Julian rollt mit seiner R1 im Schrittempo gemütlich bergab, ohne dass er je das Gefühl hätte, sich anstrengen zu müssen. Keine Bremse mit Seilzug arbeitet so effektiv. Ich hatte am Cnoc eine Tektro mit schwacher Feder, einen Kinderbremshebel, einen Powercordz-Innenzug und einer Shimpanso SLR Bowde. Das war von vielen, vielen getesteten Varianten jene, mit den geringsten Bedienkräften, weit besser als alles andere. Trotzdem: die Scheiben sind ergonomischer zu bedienen. 140er Scheiben sind mMn ausreichend und wirken rein optisch auch nicht so überladen wie größere...

Meine Überlegung zum Selbstaufbau war sehr einfach kalkuliert:

Wenn ich ein gut ausgestattetes Kinderbike geholt hätte, wären da doch noch ein paar Teile getauscht worden, mit denen ich nicht zufrieden wäre. Also hab ich grob überschlagen: 500,- fürs Bike, 300,- fürs Tuning --> Wiederverkaufswert nach 2-3 Jahren 400 Euro wenn in gutem Zustand. Hochgerechnet hätte dieses Bike dann wohl um die 6,5kg gewogen (mit Scheibenbremse)
Nur um dieses Geld bekommt man schon ein über drüber ausgestattetes Selbstgebautes, das wären übern Daumen rd. 6kg geworden - mit aufgrund des rundum höheren Wiederverkaufswertes geringerem Wertverlust. Das hätte ich nach 2-3 Jahren je nach Zustand mit rd. 600,- bewertet, und hab als Benefit dabei ein Bike, so wie ich es mir für den Zwerg vorstelle, auf Basis des 1.5kg schweren Ethanolrahmens.

In Summe hat sich mein Aufbau dann etwas mehr in Richtung Machbarkeit entwickelt, aber das ist - wie es so schön heist - eine andere Geschichte.  Immerhin ist das Kinderbike jetzt leichter als mein Stadtrad (5.2kg), das war mir auch ein Anliegen...


----------



## bernd e (11. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Am meisten profitieren die Zwerge von einem leichten Laufradsatz.


Sehe ich auch so oder ähnlich. Welche Felgen hast du genommen? Lochzahl?
Wenn man eine übliche Nabe günstig bezieht, z.B. gebrauchte Disc-Nabe, hat man meist 32 oder auch mal 28 Loch. Was mir bei 20" schon recht viel erscheint.

Eigentlich bin ich auch kein Fan von Stangenware, aber wenn ich mir dann z.B. ein Kania anschaue, ist der Preis für das geboten fast unschlagbar. Ich hab ja zum Glück noch Zeit. Meine Große ist mit ihren 5J nur 105cm klein (Was für ein Kania 20smal sprich) und die Kleine fängt jetzt erst mit dem Laufrad an. Mit zwei Kids ist der Preis aber wieder relativ, da es zwei nutzen werden. Aber mit meinen Voraussetzungen hab ich pers. locker den ganzen Winter Zeit. Will aber schon mal sammeln, falls es ein Eigenbau wird


----------



## Cyborg (11. September 2014)

@kukuk3000 Bei all deinen Sonderwünschen solltest du zu einem Rahmenbauer gehen. Schreib doch zB. @Edelziege an, der könnte dir bestimmt weiter helfen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nun-gut-ihr-habt-es-so-gewollt-20-mtb-in-leicht.550799/


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> ... Welche Felgen hast du genommen? Lochzahl?...



Mein Laufradsatz besteht aus Tune Prince und Soul Kozak Edge Team Nabe, Sapim CX-Rays mit Alunippeln und Gingkos 20" Ryde MC1 Felgen dar. Alles in 28 Loch, aber radial gespeicht mit je 14 Speichen (jedes 2. Loch ausgelassen). 
Dieser Laufradsatz stellt momentan das gewichtsmäßige Non-Plus-Ultra dar, es gibt meines Wissens nach nix leichteres in dieser Laufradgröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuk3000 (15. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen


Ich musste in den letzten Tagen das Thema direkter Wechsel aufs 24 Rad vom Tisch wischen, dafür ist nun ein grösseres 20" Rad angesagt.

Wie ein User schon angemerkt hat wäre wohl um all meine Wünsche unter ein Dach zu bringen ein Massrahmen angesagt unrecht hat er hier nicht, es geht hier aber immer noch um ein Kinderrad und somit ist dies Option unrealistisch für meinen Geldbeutel.
Das Kokua mit seiner besonderen Konstruktion würde die Montage eines Gates Antriebs erheblich vereinfachen oder überhaupt erst ermöglichen aber MIR gefällt es überhaupt nicht insbesondere wenn iches im Laden anschaue in freier Wildbahn wenn man es von weitem sieht geht es ja noch so, aber gerade leicht ist es ja auch nicht wirklich.


Was mich schon beom cnoc 16 gestört hat war das man das Kettenbaltt im Fall der Fälle nicht tauschen kann sondern die ganze Kurbel ersetzen müsste. Und genau dieses Problem hätte auch ein Kania 20" Team out of the box sicher vom Gewicht her das interessanteste Kinderrad.


Ich habe jetzt noch ne Frage an die ambitionierten Kinderräder Schrauber welche Kettenschaltung ist an euren Kinderrädern verbaut immer noch das Schaltwerk und hebel so wie es drann war. Oder habt ihr das durch was Vernünftiges / teures aus dem aktuellen Angebot von Shimano Sram mit kurzem Käfig ersetzt. Denn wenn ich mir die Räder so im Netzt anschaue gibt es da doch erhebliches Tuning potential insbesondre häufig bei den Ritzelpacketen.


Aktuell tendiere ich dazu mir ein gebrauchtes Cycletech Moskito anzuschaffen und es allenfalls mit einer Nabenschaltung mit Kettenantrieb zu pimpen aber von meinen anfangs wünschen wäre dann nur doch dieser übriggeblieben.

Eine Scheibenbremse macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn bei einem Eigen Aufbau das es sonst praktisch keine Rahmen gibt mit Scheibenbremsen Aufnahme die man im Nachhinein noch nach seinen Wünschen umgestalten könnte. So ein frobkikes Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme wäre für mich was gewesen um es umzugestalten


Oder ich nehme den Poison Rahmen plus eine Trialgabel und bin dann aber auch schon bei plus minus 150€ +.... +... = ohhhoohho wie erkläre ich das meiner Frau


PS: Ich habe es leider erst am Wochenende geschalt Earlyrider wegen mehr Infos zu schreiben zu ihrem kommenden 20" Bike aber sobald ich ne Antwort bekommen habe melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Roelof (15. September 2014)

Ich hab ein getuntes sram red schaltwerk mit x7 trigger und ultralight zügen verbaut, als Kassette kommt bei mir eine Tiso K7 Ultra 10fach, reduziert auf 7 Gänge zum Einsatz.


----------



## trifi70 (15. September 2014)

Kokua Optik ist sicher Geschmackssache, wo das Mehrgewicht genau steckt bei dem Rad, kann ich nicht sagen. Andere Serienrahmen mit hochgelegter Kettenstrebe für direkte Montage des Riemens sind mir nicht bekannt.

Wir haben auch ein Moskito. Das ist für ein 20" recht groß! Unsere Kurbel mit 140mm zudem zu lang und ein 40er KB eigentlich auch zu groß. Dieses ist zwar wechselbar, aber wegen LK 130 gehts sinnvoll nur auf 39 (min. 38) runter. Habe deshalb die Kurbel getauscht. Meine Meinung: wenn das KB sinnvoll dimensioniert ist, muss es nicht unbedingt wechselbar sein, da am 20er ja eine Schaltung dran ist und man damit mehr Spielraum hat als z.B. am CNOC, welches IMHO auch ein Extrembeispiel am Markt darstellt (kurz übersetzt mit wenig Möglichkeit, ohne Kurbelwechsel was dran zu ändern).

Zum Schaltungstuning: am Moskito war dran eine HG40 Kassette und Kette, dazu nen 2200er Schaltwerk und billiger Revoshift Drehgriff. Insgesamt sackschwer und die Kassette mit 11-30 8x auch nicht gut passend zum großen 40er Blatt. Habe also auf 9fach umgerüstet mit Sram Attack Drehgriff, XTR Inverse (für geringere Bedienkräfte) und 11-32er XT Kassette, welche ev. noch auf 11-34 umgebaut wird, falls eine noch kürzere Übersetzung benötigt werden sollte.


----------



## KIV (15. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich hab ein getuntes sram red schaltwerk mit x7 trigger und ultralight zügen verbaut, als Kassette kommt bei mir eine Tiso K7 Ultra 10fach, reduziert auf 7 Gänge zum Einsatz.


 Verstehe ich das richtig, Du hast aus der Kassette drei Ritzel ausgebaut..?
Kann ein 7fach Schalthebel denn mit dem Abstand einer 10fach Kassette arbeiten, oder hast Du Spacer eingesetzt?
Oder hast Du einfach den Schaltbereich blockiert, so dass beispielsweise die harten Übersetzungen der 10fach Kassettr wegfallen?


----------



## trifi70 (15. September 2014)

Um wirklich Gewicht zu sparen, müssen die Ritzel natürlich wech  Als Schalthebel kommt ein 10fach zum Einsatz, welcher seine letzten 3 Schaltpositionen nicht erreicht, weil der Zug am (Schaltwerks-)Anschlag ist.


----------



## Roelof (15. September 2014)

Die Tiso Kassetten bestehen aus einzelnen Ritzeln. Die Spacer sind die 10fach Dinger, die dabei waren, und die Kassette sitzt mit zusätzlichen Spacern so am Freilauf, dass er alle 7 Gänge gut schalten kann... das Schaltwerk ist durch die Einstellschrauben begrenzt.

Das Schaltwerk hat ein kleines Schraubentuning, und Carbonschaltrollen. Die Titanfeder ist relativ schwach und in Verbindung mit dem langen Hebel des Schifters für den Zwerg gut schaltbar...

Ich hab die genauen Gewichte nicht im Kopf, aber Kassette knapp 90g, Schaltwerk 125g, Schalthebel 110g.


----------



## KIV (16. September 2014)

geil, super Tipp!
Welche Range wird damit abgedeckt?
Und: funktioniert das nur mit Sram Schalthebel und -Werk? Für Shimano müsste man für n richtig gutes Ergebnis vermutlich komplett neu aufbauen, mit Spacern aus ner ollen Kassette, oder..?


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2014)

nein, das funktioniert vom Schaltwerk und Schalthebel aus natürlich auch mit Shimpanso. Nur hast du bei Shimano- und Sram-Kassetten das Problem des großen "Blocks", also der zusammen genieteten Ritzel. Bei der Alu-Kassette konnte ich ja Ritzel aus der Mitte heraus nehmen, habe also eine Range von 11-24, wie vorher. Nur die Abstufung ist dort, wo ich die Ritzel raus genommen hab eine Spur höher. 

Ich lasse meinen Zwerg entgegen dem allgemeinen Trend mit kleinem Kettenblatt vorne und mit Rennradkassette fahren. Damit ist er bisher aber sehr gut überall rauf gekommen.


----------



## kukuk3000 (16. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen erstmal Danke für eure Tipps betreffen Schaltung.

Ich selber muss weg vom Gedanken kommen das wir ein Papa Rad einfach runterskaliert für die Tochter. Allenfalls doch noch mal das Kokua genauer anschauen

Aber hier nun wie versprochen die Antwort von EarlyRider haben übrigens sehr schnell geantwortet, finde ich immer positiv

Thanks for your interest in the new 20” Belter. We are still prototyping at the moment so the spec may change slightly but please find the estimated specifications below:


*20” Belter Hardtail*


20” Wheels

Grind Air suspension fork

6061 Aluminium frame

SRAM i-motion 3 speed hub

Avid disc brakes TBC

Ritchey components throughout

Weight app. 9.5kg

Price App. £500 RRP TBC

Available spring/summer 2015


Thanks, <- finde ich auch J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (16. September 2014)

Hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## bernd e (22. September 2014)

500 Pfund und 9,5 kg finde ich pers. für ein 20" nicht so der Hammer.


----------



## Diman (22. September 2014)

Mit Federgabel, Scheibenbremsen und Nabenschaltung gehen 9,5 doch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## KIV (22. September 2014)

Kleine Gegenrede: Und ohne den ganzen unnötigen Quatsch wäre ne 5 vor dem Komma möglich..! 

Ich kann natürlich auch die o.g. Vollausstattung respektieren, mein Weg wäre jedoch ein anderer.


----------



## Diman (22. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Und ohne den ganzen unnötigen Quatsch


Ich weiß nicht was du meinst.


----------



## KIV (22. September 2014)

nochmal ernsthaft: für die Kohle kann man doch wirklich locker ein 6,0kg-Bike bauen. 3,5kg Differenz sind 15% vom Körpergewicht bei 20kg.
Ich hätte auch mehr Spaß mit nem leichten Singlespeeder, als mit 14kg Mehrgewicht...wenn ich damit auch im Alltag und auch mal bergauf fahren soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (22. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> nochmal ernsthaft: für die Kohle kann man doch wirklich locker ein 6,0kg-Bike bauen. 3,5kg Differenz sind 15% vom Körpergewicht bei 20kg.
> Ich hätte auch mehr Spaß mit nem leichten Singlespeeder, als mit 14kg Mehrgewicht...wenn ich damit auch im Alltag und auch mal bergauf fahren soll


Jepp, kann ich bestätigen. Ich mag meine 5,2kg Kohle, Alu und Titan um damit durch die Gegend zu rollen...


----------



## bernd e (22. September 2014)

So sehe ich es auch, ein 20"-Pilot/in braucht min. keine Federgabel die meist mit dem geringen Kindergewicht nicht funzt. Statt der Nabenschaltung lieber ne Kettenschaltung oder Singlespeed. Über Scheibenbremsen kann man streiten, wäre sogar dafür.


----------



## kukuk3000 (14. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte euch wenn auch mit reichlich Verspätung noch Informieren was es dann am Ende geworden ist. Ich habe für meine Tochter ein gebrauchtes Cycletech Moskito. Das Rad wurde bereits von zwei Jungs ordentlich rann genommen aber dank einem Bike begeisterten Vater in einem top Zustand (nicht optisch) Bremse / Rennradschaltwerk Karbon Sattelstütze und Lenker. Da Rad mit ein paar Schmetterlings Aufklebern optisch aufgehübscht und es konnte übergeben werden. Da es Rot wie das vorgänger Rad ist wurde es als einfach nächst grösseres Gefährt ohne Probleme aufgenommen.
Aber eure Tipps betreffend Selbstsaufbau kann ich nächstes Jahr beim Sohnemann umsetzen leider wächst der so schnell das es das cnoc 16 wohl nur 1 Jahr fahren wird oder er fährt es doch noch ein zusätzliches und ich mache mir nochmals Gedanken über einen direkten Wechsel auf ein 24 aber die Entscheidung muss ich erst in einem Jahr treffen. Erfreulicherweise habe ich festgestellt das sich betreffend Anbauteilen für Kinderräder ja aktuell einiges am tun ist kommt mir sehr entgegen. Ich werde das Thema aber so oder so nochmals vorholen allenfalls hat ja bis dahin earlyrider sein 20 auf dem Markt oder ich brauche nochmals Support für den Eigenaufbau

Gruss
Florian


----------

